# Focke Wulf Fw189



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2015)

I guess they had to get him to the hospital some way. Great shot.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2015)

From a series:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2015)

Aufklärungs-Gr12,Russia 1941







Fw189A-2, Aufklärungs-Gr11,Wappen,Bobruisk Belarus 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2015)

Great pics. The central 'fuselage' nacelle is a lot smaller than I imagined - the shot with the stretcher emphasises this.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2015)

Postcard (note original colour photograph, see bottom of picture)






On the colour: see also Hs126 discussion here

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2015)

3000-Feindflug-Einsatz


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2015)

Shield for getting 1000 recce flight for the group


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2015)

8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2015)

very cool.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ansichtskarte Flugzeug Ak Postkarte Focke Wulf Fw 189 ungelaufen s/w Luftwaffe 8 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2019)

3x foto luftwaffe Flugzeug nach Luftkampf EK Verleihung | eBay
foto luftwaffe fw189 flugplatz aufklärer | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D490 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Russland Front Flugzeug Angriff Fw189 Uhu Aufkläre | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2019)

2 WK Flugzeug LUFTWAFFE FOTO WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2019)

A112 Luftwaffe Bordschütze 1./Staffel (H)32 Focke-Wulf Fw 189 Uhu Cockpit Maske | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ansichtskarte "Die Fw 189 in Serienfabrikation" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 25, 2019)

Pardon my ignorance but what's with the "blender blade" as the cap on the prop spinners for?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

From wiki: finned spinner ahead of the propeller. This is driven by the airflow as a windmill, and used to power the actuator of the variable-pitch propeller.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

Focke-Wulf 189 umfliegt den Elbrus. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Eine wichtige Meldung wird abgeworfen. Orig.-Pressephoto, von 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Nahaufklärer liefert den belichteten Film. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1941 | eBay


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2019)

What is that?


----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2019)

Fw=189-B 
Krul Antiquarian Books.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2019)

Focke-Wulf Fw-189,foto z 1941r.Unikat!!! - 7163865810 - oficjalne archiwum allegro

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> What is that?


Un developed film from recce flight dropped on developing station to speed thing up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Top-Fotoalbum-FW189-Nahaufklärungs-Grp11/12-Münster-Stargard,Westfront/Ostfront | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Un developed film from recce flight dropped on developing station to speed thing up.



Not only Germans used this kind of fast delivery 
1941 1st Cavalry Plane Drops Message at CP Fort Bliss 8x10 Original News Photo | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

8171a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Soldaten am Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

8183a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Soldaten betanken ein Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB090/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 90 – Focke-Wulf Fw-189 A-1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB089/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 89 – Focke-Wulf Fw-189 A-1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB087/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 87 – Focke-Wulf Fw-189 A-0 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB085/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 85 – Focke-Wulf Fw-189 V6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB084/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 84 – Focke-Wulf Fw-189 V6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB083/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 83 – Focke-Wulf Fw-189 V6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB082/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 82 – Focke-Wulf Fw-189 V4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB081/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 81 – Focke-Wulf Fw-189 V3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB079/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 79 – Focke-Wulf Fw-189 V1b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB078/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 78 – Focke-Wulf Fw-189 V1b | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB077/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 77 – Focke-Wulf Fw-189 V1a | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Focke Wulf | eBay


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Focke Wulf | eBay



v-6 cockpit


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Postcard Focke Wulf FW 189 ! Luftwaffe , German Air Force


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Focke-Wulf Fw 189 mit Aufwärmer Russland Januar 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tscherkessen Kosaken inspizieren Focke Wulf FW89 Aufklärer Flugzeug Pressefoto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

1941 Gen. Guderian in Fw 189 zur Inspektion der Panzergruppe 2 (Platzfindung) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2022)

Captured Werk Nr 0173 RAF

Redirect Notice Believed to have been operated by the staff of Admiral Karl Doenitz as "3X+AA", Werk Nr 0173 was captured intact at Grove/Denmark and, after being re-designated Air Min 27 was ferried from Schleswig (Northern Germany) to Farnborough on 3rd August 1945 by a F/Lt. Taylor. Flown from RAE to Brize Norton on 18th January 1946 by Captain E M Brown, the aircraft was sold on 12th December 1946 to Portsmouth Aviation Ltd., where it was later sold as scrap to a scrap dealer at Gosport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 28, 2022)

"where it was later sold as scrap to a scrap dealer at Gosport."

Groan...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2022)

K3333 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Focke - Wulf Fw 189 UHU Pilot Crew | eBay


Entdecken Sie K3333 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Focke - Wulf Fw 189 UHU Pilot Crew in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

NOVY DVOR Poland Augustus 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2022)

The Novy Dvor (actually Malacky-Nový Dvor ( Nový Dvůr )) airfield was not in Poland but in Czechoslovakia. Today it is the Slovakia as memo serves.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2022)

captured beute














*WWII photo- US GI & Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 189 UHU Bomber plane* | eBay


There is a very light crease near corner as seen.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2022)

I assume those are flares for the flare gun along the starboard side of the crew nacelle, just under the window..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

Heavily armored ground-attack V6 prototype














Luftwaffe org. Foto Focke Wulf Prototyp Fw189 C selten Panzerknacker Erdkampf | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe org. Foto Focke Wulf Prototyp Fw189 C selten Panzerknacker Erdkampf in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

